# tech marine sketch



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello,

This is a tech marine sketch i did. If the link does not work, it's at my blog 
http://rajabersiong.blogspot.com/

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_D4BPQJG26UE/Sa5pqd75K2I/AAAAAAAABK4/UTHMNS_oIkU/s400-h/LastScan1.1.jpg

thanks,
rajabersiong


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

Good stuff. It reminds me of Aubrey Beardsley, Simon Bisley and whoever it was who did Warlock in the New Mutants from Marvel back in... uh... 1990?

Is this all pen and ink?

:good:


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks. Yes my friend, all pen and ink.


----------

